# pkgbase in production



## webpr (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all!

It was preliminarily planned to use pkgbase in 12 12.0-RELEASE.
But pkgbase still requires compiling packages from source (information from wiki).
Common repository was not created 

pkgbase implementation plans have changed?
Can someone tell me the reason?

This is very interesting functionality and I want to hope for the continuation of its development.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 6, 2019)

Right now pkgbase is basically another build target for the source tree, it has _nothing_ to do with the ports collection. So when it mentioned building packages this mostly relates to those provided through pkgbase.

I have no idea if they ever plan on providing an official repository for all this, seems logical if they eventually do, but until that time your only option to fully utilize this is to build the system manually.

This also makes sense because right now you can already install FreeBSD using only 'packages'. Stuff such as base.txz. Of course this isn't fully compatible because these packages are basically archives which you extract. Even so, they can be used to provide a FreeBSD setup.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 6, 2019)

webpr said:


> But pkgbase still requires compiling packages from source (information from wiki).
> Common repository was not created
> 
> pkgbase implementation plans have changed?


It's the equivalent of using ports-mgmt/poudriere to build your own package repository for use with pkg(8). It's only necessary if you want custom packages... or you don't have access to any repository.

The repository for pkgbase was not created because pkgbase was not production-ready when 12.0 hit -RELEASE. The project's wiki page hasn't been modified for 2 months, so I guess it simply was not updated to reflect that delay. Things take time. Great things take even more time. pkg(8) didn't replace pkg_install overnight either. And the objectives of the pkgbase project are quite bold and ambitious after all.

Like ShelLuser said, FreeBSD is already being provided in a "package" form and has always been so. The idea with pkgbase is to have the whole system broken down into many more packages so as to make customization way easier, as if you were customizing src.conf(5) and building from source but without the building part.


----------



## webpr (Jan 7, 2019)

Beastie said:


> The project's wiki page hasn't been modified for 2 months, so I guess it simply was not updated to reflect that delay.


That's why I decided to try the forum - may be someone here knows the situation


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2019)

I think the biggest hurdle at the moment for pkgbase are configuration files. Updates sometimes need to update configuration files too. So there has to be some way of merging them without removing any user customization.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 29, 2019)

CFT: FreeBSD Package Base


----------

